# What String? MD Newbie AGAIN!!!



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello Guys,

It's the newb again. As I posted I picked up a nice used Mathews Conquest 3 and got it yesterday. I will be switching from a Max cam to Mini Max so I will have to replace the string and cable too. Hopefully I can get this thing all ready to shoot some indoor this year! 

What strings do you all suggest? I don't need to pay extra to have the coolest name brand but i do want good quality, lasting strings. If they can be all black, black and white, or custom colors even better.

Please let me know what ya think! As always your advice is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I have replaced my strings on my Hoyt's with Winner's Choice 452X and can't be happier. They are pricey but I have not had ANY problems with stretching or peep rotation since I shot them in so are worth it to me. They have a nice color selection available too!


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

toyrunner said:


> I have replaced my strings on my Hoyt's with Winner's Choice 452X and can't be happier.  They are pricey but I have not had ANY problems with stretching or peep rotation since I shot them in so are worth it to me. They have a nice color selection available too!


x 2


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I know there are a lot of peope that gripe about the Mathews Barracuda strings, but I have not had any problems with mine. You won't have to worry about getting the wrong size since it's their bow. 

I would also look into the Winner's Choice. Never heard anything bad about those either. It's kinda up to you. There are a LOT of string makers here on AT. Check out the classifieds and see if there is someone there that maybe fits your budget.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You'll likely get as many different replies, as everyone uses someone else.. :chortle:

As metioned, there are tons of good stringmakers on AT, and several top name companies that build standard sets.. 452X is a good choice of material, look around in the classifieds for a few and see what their price and delivery times are. :wink:

I use an AT'r to build my strings.. made to my specs, or to duplicate existing strings/cables, top quality, good price and I get em in a week. :wink:


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*ok... soo...*

Who does them??? geeesh? or are you keepin secrets?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ishootmathews said:


> Who does them??? geeesh? or are you keepin secrets?


Not sure if Sticky is keeping a secret or not, but I also have an AT'r that builds my strings. He does it for a shop local to him and a few of his shooting buddies, but he is not interested in being "advertised" - I suspect that might be the same with Sticky.

Even though I've never shot them, I've heard some very good testimonials on America's Best Bowstrings (ABB).


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ishootmathews said:


> Who does them??? geeesh? or are you keepin secrets?


Hehehe.. wasn't tryin to sell his strings necessarily, figured there would be more than one response with suggestions... :lol: 

here's who builds mine.. :wink: Tiny's Bowstrings


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I also use an AT'er for my strings..very good and very affordable (about $50-60 for the full set) ..they are Ranger Strings from jcmorgan31 here on AT (he's got a thread in the classifieds)... there are a lot of good stringmakers out there...


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

ANY string will do...they all do the same thing...find one of the myriad on here that sells strings and let them bid for your business...a thread call Who wants to sell me a set of strings will do...they'll line up with prices, colors, etc...and all of them are just as good as the next. Watch out for what material you choose, some stretches more than others, some work better in the heat/cold/wet/dry/ you get the idea...good luck and let us know which strings you bought.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I also use an AT'er for my strings..very good and very affordable (about $50-60 for the full set) ..they are Ranger Strings from jcmorgan31 here on AT (he's got a thread in the classifieds)... there are a lot of good stringmakers out there...


I approve this message :thumb:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I approve this message :thumb:


Who cares what you approve you suck!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We use a guy from MD well he shoots in MD but lives in PA, 
THey blow WC away! His name is J&R custom bow strings. HE has made all our strings for the past year. Let me know if you want his number. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> We use a guy from MD well he shoots in MD but lives in PA,
> THey blow WC away! His name is J&R custom bow strings. HE has made all our strings for the past year. Let me know if you want his number. You will not be disappointed.


They are nice.. and clean up well too after ya bleed on em.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> They are nice.. and clean up well too after ya bleed on em.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:


Ha Ha:wink:
Hey are you going to the banquet on SUnday?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Ha Ha:wink:
> Hey are you going to the banquet on SUnday?


I'd like to, if'n I can figure out how.. is there a link anywhere for details? :noidea: :confused3:

I'm gonna email our club rep.. he'll probably be there and know how to get in. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blondstar said:


> Ha Ha:wink:
> Hey are you going to the banquet on SUnday?


FOOD? Where?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FOOD? Where?


MAA annual banquet.. feel like a drive on Sunday? :noidea: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thanks for all the responses so far...*

i THINK I might have it figured out for now anyway ... I found a set of BuckNasty's in the classifieds that were used for about a hundred shots and then the bow was sold.

I am definitely interested in "custom strings" but was worried about a long wait on a bow I want NOW... that way I could try them and if I like them I can order new ones in the colors etc I want.

Any words of advice on BuckNasty's or getting "used" strings?


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'd like to, if'n I can figure out how.. is there a link anywhere for details? :noidea: :confused3:
> 
> I'm gonna email our club rep.. he'll probably be there and know how to get in. :wink:


However you get on to 70west, take 70 west to rt 94 south. I am sure the exit is Lisbon, but the address is 1330 Woodbine RD RT 94 Lisbon MD 21765.
If you do come bring pics of your trip I already saw the whole Hooters incident:wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

ishootmathews said:


> i THINK I might have it figured out for now anyway ... I found a set of BuckNasty's in the classifieds that were used for about a hundred shots and then the bow was sold.
> 
> I am definitely interested in "custom strings" but was worried about a long wait on a bow I want NOW... that way I could try them and if I like them I can order new ones in the colors etc I want.
> 
> Any words of advice on BuckNasty's or getting "used" strings?


Never tried them, but I know alot of people use them, sorry


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

From what I have heard the Bucknasty's are good strings. You might also give Deezlin on here a shout the next time. He makes the Little Jon bowstring jig and also makes custom strings.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Who cares what you approve you suck!!!!!:tongue:


When I go away for a few days.....People start threads asking about me.....

My phone rings off the hook and my PM box goes into the hundreds.....

I wonder how long till someone notices that Brad is gone. :noidea:


----------



## redneckrob (Mar 31, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> When I go away for a few days.....People start threads asking about me.....
> 
> My phone rings off the hook and my PM box goes into the hundreds.....
> 
> I wonder how long till someone notices that Brad is gone. :noidea:


Hornet you are a arrogant moderator:wink::tongue: you aint all that X Hunter is 4 times the archer you could ever dream of being!!!!! I can say that cause I know you and X Hunter very well!!!!!!:wink::zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redneckrob said:


> Hornet you are a arrogant moderator:wink::tongue: you aint all that X Hunter is 4 times the archer you could ever dream of being!!!!! I can say that cause I know you and X Hunter very well!!!!!!:wink::zip:


You two are going to be spending a lot of time together....:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You two are going to be spending a lot of time together....:wink:


Hey leave me out of it I dont know that guy!!!!:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Vapor Trail*

As far as after market strings are concerned I've had nothing but great luck with Vapor Trail. :tongue: Excellent quality and quick delivery.

I've had good luck with building my own too using 452X. :wink:


----------

